# TYPAR Maker Fiberweb Introduces Surround SR Roofing Underlayment



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*TYPAR Maker Fiberweb Introduces Surround SR Roofing Underlayment*

01/27/2010*OLD HICKORY, TN -- *Fiberweb, the manufacturer of TYPAR® weather-resistant barriers, introduces Surround® SR Underlayment, a TYPAR brand - a new, tear-resistant roofing underlayment that offers secondary protection against moisture intrusion. Made from a waterproof, synthetic polymer material, Surround SR Underlayment offers enhanced performance over traditional roofing felt, including improved durability, slip-resistance and easier, faster installation.
Designed to reduce the amount and weight of material needed to cover the roof, Surround SR Underlayment features five times more material in one roll than 30-pound felt. In addition, Surround SR Underlayment rolls are 40 percent lighter and 25 percent wider than felt for easier installation and quicker roof deck coverage. 
"Surround SR Underlayment provides roofing professionals with a new, cost-efficient synthetic underlayment that is 10 times stronger than 30-pound roofing felt," said Bob Dahl, business director of Typar Construction Products. "The material is lightweight and easy-to-cut, which simplifies installation and reduces labor and time expenses for roofing contractors."

Surround SR will not wrinkle or absorb water when wet, and features a heat-reflecting, gray-colored surface, which reduces the amount of heat buildup on the roof. Surround SR Underlayment is backed by a 30-year warranty and is ideal for residential and commercial applications. Furthermore, it will not contribute to the growth of mold or degradation of indoor air quality. For more information, visit www.surroundtypar.com or call 800-284-2780.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

IKO sells a similar product up here... I think they call it roof guard or some stupid name like that ... I like it ... it is stronger than felt paper to walk on and you get more area in a pass. And the air nailer does not blow through it as easy... Hitachi's anyway


----------

